

Will Obamacare Spark the Next Tech Boom? - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100315355

======
byoung2
_Xerox won a $72 million contract to the build-out of Nevada's state insurance
exchange earlier this year. Accenture won one of the biggest prizes, a $399
million contract in June to lead the build-out of California's health benefit
exchange_

This is probably naive thinking, but does it really cost $400 million to build
one of these? And I'm sure there are some quirks across states, but does each
state really have to build its own from the ground up? It would seem to me
that there is an opportunity for some company (startup? bigCorp?) to build it
once and resell it to multiple states.

